# F/S (PIC'S ADDED)synodontis petricola



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some Synodontis Petricola I am selling. pm If interested. they are 2". Selling for $12 ea. 2 for $24 and 3 for $30. no hold first come first serve.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

very active and do well with cichlids.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Three gone!!! still have a few left hurry up before they're gone.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

great looking fish for your cichlid tank!!!


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to top. Great deal.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Three more just picked up. 7 left. Very hardy cat fish. look great in the tank very active.
2 for $24 and 3 for $30.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

monday bump for movember!!! go to the doctor and get checked!


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

two day sale $10 each, till nov 4


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

last day for $10 each


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish added for sale need to unload tank will be for sale soon as empty!


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to top.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!!!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

seen these fish and they are beauitful. wish i had more tanks so i can grab some more fish from you


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

fronts are pending and cats are still available.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

fronts are sold and cats are still up for grabs!


----------

